# Biete: Rittal Luft Wasser Wärmetauscher SK3214100



## mike_roh_soft (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand interesse an einem Rittal Luft Wasser Wärmetauscher SK3214100 ?

Neu aber ohne OVP und ohne Montagematerial.

Wegen Lagerräumung abzugeben.

Technische Daten:
http://www.rittal.de/produkte/ArtikelDatenblatt_frame.asp?sub=stamm&Artnr=3214100&lang=D&dom=at

Gruß Mike


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2011)

Was soll denn das Teil kosten?

Thomas


----------



## mike_roh_soft (6 Juli 2011)




----------

